# Pregnant Auction Doe ??



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

My gut tells me this little girl is pretty darn pregnant, but Im still kind of new to this. I hope she is. I fell in love with her at the auction. I wanted ehr already by that cute face. But she was shoved in with a ton of other goats. When I happened to catch her body I noticed her huge belly, then the hug udder, then hmm even her personal area is swollen. Pregnant? Any guess how far along? And shes a short little girl. Seems young her knees arent warn barely at all. But Im thinking she might be a mini la mancha.



















Pregnant? How far you think?










And this guy came home with us too. Hes really skinny but for $12.50 hubby didnt wanna leave him. He is a little buck. I think to old to band.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She looks like a minimancha to me.  Those ears are interesting. I'd say she has 3 weeks left or less.

Congrats on your new girl!

For your boy, if you can get the band around them, then I don't think he's too old. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...she's preggy, and I agree with Ashley, not very long to wait to see her kids. And she does look like a young mini manch with those elf ears, very pretty colored too.

As far as the buck, Going by horn growth, he is at minimum 8 weeks old but not more than 3 1/2 to 4 months. Band him.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you both for confirming what I thought. Score when you like the look of a doe then find out shes pregnant. LOL Now the fun is seeing what she was bred to. Hopefully a la mancha or mini. Lets hope she doesnt have a boer baby, not that I mind boers but she seems so young and little to be pregnant. But at least shes in good health. Any way to have more of a guess how old she is? 


I love her coloring. Thats what drew me to her first


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's soooo cute! I hope she wasn't bred to anything too big though. As to her age you could check her teeth. I'll see if there's an article on it some where.

Edit: Here's one. http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/4H/meatgoa ... atfs11.htm


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Crissa said:


> She's soooo cute! I hope she wasn't bred to anything too big though. As to her age you could check her teeth. I'll see if there's an article on it some where.


That was my concern. I guess we posted at the same time. I was asking about aging for that reason lol.

I have assisted in kidding before, and Im a stay at home mom. So Im just gonna keep a very close eye on her, but Id appreciate the article


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmm according to the article Id say shes around 2 yrs old. She has four large teeth, four small teeth. Good shes at least older then I was guessing at least.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...she is definitely preggo.....they are very cute....and can't blame you for taking them in......that was so sweet of you....... :wink: :hug:


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

She's cool looking. I have 1 lamancha and 3 pygmys. . . but no minimanchas. . . My little pygmy buck won't be ready to breed for quite a while though. . .


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very pretty, both. I would say she IS bred.  And you can still band the buckling.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 



For two little goats these two sure eat alot lol


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Very nice looking goats. Bet they're glad to find a good home. :leap: Just a thought, you may want to do blood tests for CL & CAE and get them up to date on their CDTs, since they came from the auction. 
Candy :sun:


----------

